

Killer feature for FriendFeed, Twitter, and Facebook. - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2008/08/06/killer-feature-for-friendfeed-twitter-and-facebook/

======
dshah
Interesting, but I'm not sure it's a "killer" feature.

